# Chicken Soup and Diarrhea?



## oc1979 (Apr 16, 2007)

Has anyone had problems with Chicken Soup Puppy Food and diarrhea?
I recently switched my 6-month old from Natural Choice Puppy to Chicken Soup Large Puppy.
He has soft stools with occasional loose/watery diarrhea. Stool is brown/yellow.
It is small amounts of diarrhea. 
He appears otherwise fine...very active, playful, etc.
Giardia was checked at routine vet exam 2 weeks ago, and was negative.
I originally thought it might be raw bones or (cooked) hot dog treats. Both were discontinued, but still diarrhea.
I changed his food this AM, wondering if others have seen this.
Thanks.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Did you make a wholesale change and just stop feeding Natural Choice and go to Sometimes dogs can get upset from the switch. It's also possible that he may not do well on Chicken Soup. Individual dogs do well on different things. Give it time, and if it does not improve move to something else.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

did gradually give your dog the new food? you know, mix a little of the new with the old food. i give my dogs chicken and rice when they get runny. we give them boneless and skinless chicken breast or thighs with brown rice. if any is left over i season it for me and eat it. make sure when you're giving your dog hot dog treats that you cut them up. if your giving your dog hots don't give him/her a whole hot dog. they can choke on it.


----------



## oc1979 (Apr 16, 2007)

I did make a change immediately. Will see what happens off the Soup.
Thanks.


----------



## Rugs (Jul 14, 2004)

How long has your dog been on chicken soup? I always give it at least a month.


----------

